# rear strut tower bar???



## fsr20det (Oct 7, 2002)

any body know where i can purchase a rear strut tower bar for the b13 sentra??? or does anyone have one for sale? does anyone have the whiteline n14 strut tower bars on their b13? does an nx2000 rear strut tower bar fit on a sentra se-r???thanx


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

AFAIK there isn't any rear STB's being produced for the B13. I think there were at one time and one of them you had to cut through the sheetmetal by the strut mounts because the bar was in the trunk. Do a search over at the www.sr20deforum.com, there was a guy who made a nice one that went behind the seat. I plan to make a similar one for mine. I doubt an NX rear STB would work on a Sentra but that's just a guess. You can buy a front one cheap at www.nopionline.com but call them on the phone because I tried to rder their cheapest one and they were out of stock, but they had others that I didn't ask about.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

www.autodynamic.com do a search under sentra and it will come up.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I don't know if that front STB from autodynamics will work on a B13 though. They only had front and rear STB's for B14's.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2002)

fsr20det said:


> *does an nx2000 rear strut tower bar fit on a sentra se-r???*


No it won't, and tell me if you find one!


----------

